
You can now upload 3D models to Wikimedia Commons - mxfh
https://blog.wikimedia.org/2018/02/20/three-dimensional-models/
======
333c
Cool stuff, but I'm kind of disappointed that the Utah teapot category page[1]
doesn't have a 3D model yet.

[1]
[https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Utah_teapot](https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Utah_teapot)

~~~
cooper12
Done! [0] And now it is adorning the teapot's own article. [1] The beautiful
thing about Wikipedia is that anyone can contribute. I just used the "Upload
file" link at the side [2] and it led me step by step through the upload, so
you don't even need to know a thing about Wikitext or the myriad of Commons
policy (there was a thing about patents but hopefully it's safe on that
front). Btw, I uploaded the first one I found that had an open license and
resembled the teapot, [3] and am not that acquainted with 3D models, so if you
find a better one, don't hesitate. In the future, please be bold [4] in fixing
any deficiencies you find in the Wikipedia projects. :)

[0]:
[https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Utah_teapot_(solid)....](https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Utah_teapot_\(solid\).stl)

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Utah_teapot#3D_printing](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Utah_teapot#3D_printing)

[2]:
[https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Special:UploadWizard](https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Special:UploadWizard)

[3]:
[https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:852078](https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:852078)

[4]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Be_bold](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Be_bold)

~~~
333c
Awesome! And thanks for the advice. I'll keep it in mind in the future —
instead of critiquing Wikipedia, I should just fix it myself.

